# The best vehicle for dune bashing



## ratpick_2000

So, what is the general consensus on the best 4x4 for these wee hills in the UAE? My vote goes to the FJ Cruiser for fairly obvious reasons.

The only thing that comes close is the lightweight wrangler, but its a bit "Top Gun", especially with the fold-down roof. It reminds me of that scene in Zoolander where they spray each other with gasoline.


----------



## bigdave

nissa patrol
I dont have one, nor do i want one.
so my opinion is not biased


----------



## tiscalina

The best for bune bashing is the Wrangler. We don't have one but saw a lot in the dunes. Our Prado is driving fine in the dunes.


----------



## irishxpat

toyota landcruiser any day


----------



## alnaka

Hummer H3 - But i am biased !!!!!!!


----------



## Ramin

would i embarrass myself if i took my infiniti fx offroad?


----------



## alnaka

i am not sure to be honest - anyone else know if this would work ?





Ramin said:


> would i embarrass myself if i took my infiniti fx offroad?


----------



## Felixtoo2

I wouldn`t take the Infinity anywhere too sandy having spent 15 mins trying to help a haples owner dig one out of Jumeirah beach one night. Jeep wranglers seem to be most peoples favourites but look at what the Tour Companies use. Its not what you have its how you drive it I guess!


----------



## mazdaRX8

SWB prado, the FJ and the nissan patrol (SWB or LWB) - although the LWB one is much heavier so needs a little more skill


----------



## mgb

Hi

We are members of AD4x4 club, there are wranglers there that have been extensively modded and their capabilities are something else.

However, we love our FJ, it has to be a family car as well as a sand toy.

M


----------



## ratpick_2000

mgb said:


> Hi
> 
> We are members of AD4x4 club, there are wranglers there that have been extensively modded and their capabilities are something else.
> 
> However, we love our FJ, it has to be a family car as well as a sand toy.
> 
> M


Ha! The FJ is walking away with this one - good stuff


----------



## mayotom

ratpick_2000 said:


> Ha! The FJ is walking away with this one - good stuff


Have you not read the posts, the Wrangler wins clearly... 

FJ if you want it for day to day use also..


----------



## ratpick_2000

mayotom said:


> Have you not read the posts, the Wrangler wins clearly...
> 
> FJ if you want it for day to day use also..


I have stuck me head in the sand, if you'll pardon the expression.

Happy Paddy's day.


----------



## mayotom

ratpick_2000 said:


> I have stuck me head in the sand, if you'll pardon the expression.
> 
> Happy Paddy's day.


Cheers have a good one


----------



## Helios

how about the Pajero guys ?


----------



## Andrew Farrant

Ok, I have never owned a 4x4 but may do (flying out on friday YAYYYYYY) - I was under the impression that pretty much the whole of the southern hemisphere and the middle east swore by Lancruisers ???


----------



## ratpick_2000

Andrew Farrant said:


> Ok, I have never owned a 4x4 but may do (flying out on friday YAYYYYYY) - I was under the impression that pretty much the whole of the southern hemisphere and the middle east swore by Lancruisers ???


If in doubt, go Japanese. That's the only advice I can give you.


----------



## jimmyjnas

Hey guys. I own an FJ and for a begginner there is nothing better. If you are talking about how good a car is as "stock" the FJ wins hands down, except for maybe a 3 door prado.

DO NOT buy a pajero!!!! The approach and departure angles are pathetic. Go into some serious desert and expect to leave your bumpers there! Also the power isn't there.

The older Patrols are also better then the new ones. Less weight and better clearance

The wrangler needs a lot of modifications to do well. I am always stunned how they cannot cope with the bigger dunes, and always getting stuck


----------



## ratpick_2000

Good man. This is why the FJ is better than the wrangler:


----------



## mazdaRX8

A little expedition of ours (F150, prado, wrangler, FJ... and the worst... a kia)


----------



## irishxpat

mazdaRX8 said:


> A little expedition of ours (F150, prado, wrangler, FJ... and the worst... a kia)


is that a white toureg i can see far left if so how did it fair


----------



## mazdaRX8

nah that's a 4 door prado mayn... with the smaller of the engines. That guy goes out every weekend and is the party leader! hah even has a yellow construction light so he can just magnet it to the top lol

Never seen a Toureg on the slopes... yet


----------



## cadas

Felixtoo2 said:


> Its not what you have its how you drive it I guess!


Absolutely, I was navigator on a rally in west africa last month, a small kia driven straight out of the showroom won, beating a real live Paris-Dakar Nissan. 

We came third in Toyota Hilux.

I have a Pathfinder, but haven't taken it out in the desert yet.

Wasn't it said that the best off road car in the world is a hire car!!!


----------



## boof

mazdaRX8 said:


> SWB prado, the FJ and the nissan patrol (SWB or LWB) - although the LWB one is much heavier so needs a little more skill


What about other makes/models that might not be quite as good as the FJ or Wrangler but not as bed as some of the SoftRoaders. What about Land Rover Discovery/L3, VW Touareg, Land Cruiser Station Wagon...?

Cheers


----------



## loneshark

boof said:


> What about other makes/models that might not be quite as good as the FJ or Wrangler but not as bed as some of the SoftRoaders. What about Land Rover Discovery/L3, VW Touareg, Land Cruiser Station Wagon...?
> 
> Cheers


Came across this thread searching for 4X4s for desert fun. Has anyone experimented with a Honda Pilot (MR-V) in the sand or hills? I am looking for a family and semi-adventurous 4X4 with at least 7 seats. Was debating between Pilot and 4 door Prado. Any other suggestions would be appreciated as well.


----------



## mgb

loneshark said:


> Came across this thread searching for 4X4s for desert fun. Has anyone experimented with a Honda Pilot (MR-V) in the sand or hills? I am looking for a family and semi-adventurous 4X4 with at least 7 seats. Was debating between Pilot and 4 door Prado. Any other suggestions would be appreciated as well.


Longwheelbase + car full of 7 people = lots of stucks!
If you are not already a member, why not join AD4x4, they have lots of useful advice on their forums.


----------



## jessil

mazdaRX8 said:


> nah that's a 4 door prado mayn... with the smaller of the engines. That guy goes out every weekend and is the party leader! hah even has a yellow construction light so he can just magnet it to the top lol
> 
> Never seen a Toureg on the slopes... yet


Dude... i think i know that guy.... 

a bit crazy dude isn't it????


----------



## jessil

loneshark said:


> Came across this thread searching for 4X4s for desert fun. Has anyone experimented with a Honda Pilot (MR-V) in the sand or hills? I am looking for a family and semi-adventurous 4X4 with at least 7 seats. Was debating between Pilot and 4 door Prado. Any other suggestions would be appreciated as well.


Prado LWB.. VX.... no doubt.... 

Now there is some good deal at TOYOTA all over UAE.. 120K for the mid range .. which used to be in between 140 - 145K.


----------



## Macroen

Why is everybody missing the Nissa XTerra? I have one and they are superb, now they even come in an off-road version!


----------



## Macroen

XTerra


----------



## ratpick_2000

Did a Fossil Rock trip last week with a few friends in the FJ - five people, two dogs and a barbecue - still managed to get up and down the big dunes!


----------

